# Any pro audio DIY designs for HT?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

The reason I ask, is pro audio speakers are much more efficient. I did a little google search with no real results, but I was wondering if their are any designs for home theater speakers using pro audio drivers.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Many! 

For starters, there's Econo-Waveguide builds, Pi, and Gedlee speakers (the latter of which...are really more commercial kits than DIY). 

Second there's a ton of people who have done their share of builds with PA style drivers. It would require making your "own" crossover but it's inspirational to see people use Acoustic Elegance, Eminence, B&C, Beyma, EighteenSound, PHL, JBL Pro etc. Big woofers + Compression drivers. Many ribbon tweeters also have high sensitivity.

Third is this kit right here.. not quite PA drivers but high sensitivity and output in more of a typical Hi Fi style with a seas built midrange, Eminence woofers:

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/DTQWT-12.htm


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I think that there are a number of DIY builds that use pro audio speakers.... but I haven't seen that many plans..

I started a build here using a pro audio coax driver... and AE woofers that are somewhere between pro and home audio: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...new-3-way-build-ae-woofers-b-c-mid-tweet.html

I think part of why there is mixed interest in plans is that there seems to be a lot of opposition to compression drivers for home audio/theater... and many pro woofers lack the excursion that you might want.

It goes back to sound quality versus loudness.. But I don't agree that you always have to compromise.

The B&C coax I used which is intended for pro audio - sounds *amazing*.

Anywho... Yeah, I wish there were more DIY pro audio driver plans.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

The reason I asked is because I used to have a HT with Infinity SM speakers. They were rated at or close to 100db 1w/1m. I can't find anything on the market that comes that close.

I can't design a crossover.. Yet, but I was kind of looking for a smaller two way that could cross at 80hz. Smaller is kind of laughable I guess because it takes a much larger pro driver to get bass.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I made a pair of Adire Audio HE10.1, which were based on the Eminence 10" woofer with a coaxial tweeter in a horn load. Not 100dB design, but still pretty efficient. Sadly Adire isn't around anymore, so I can't get the specs, but it was a pretty easy build and I drive them with 8W tube amps. Simple ported MDF case.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Subwoofage: Danley Sound Labs 

http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/

This guy was the guy in class you should have cheated off of... :nerd: Brilliant!!!!


----------

